# Bricklayers Arms, Melton Mowbray March '13



## King Mongoose (Jun 11, 2013)

I’ve been eyeing this place up for years, then walking past it I noticed the gate was open and a window was smashed open, an invitation if you ask me.
A brief history; It was built in the early 1900’s and survived the construction of Norman way in the mid-60’s, where at least 2 other pubs didn’t. It regularly had bands playing on Friday and Saturday night and had teams in darts, pool and Sunday football. Unfortunately, in the late 90’s into the 2000’s custom fell and the smoking ban dealt a fatal blow. It closed just 3 months after the ban in September 2007 and has been closed and boarded since.
I did this solo and it was nerve racking. Firstly, it’s in full view of a load of flats, then, just before I enter some old guy decided to have a rest and parked his arse on a wall next to the pub. After waiting 15 minutes for him to fuck off, I threw my bag through the window and dived through. As I went through the doorway into the bar, a black cat shot out of nowhere, past me then through the window. I decorated my underwear.

*(1)*






*(2)*





*(3)*





*(4)*





*(5)*





*(6)*





*(7)*





*(8)*





*(9)*





*(10)*





*(11)*





*(12)*





*(13)*





*(14)*





*(15)*





*(16)*





*(17)*





*(18)*





*(19)*





*(20)*





*(21)*





*(22)*





*(23)*
*Looks suspicious*





*(24)*
*Whilst leaving, I caught my hands on some broken glass.
On my way to the local MTU, I bumped into a couple of alcoholics and got them to take this shot*





​


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 12, 2013)

It looks in better condition now, then when I drank in there years ago! 
Looks like it's frequented by one of the hundred's of Meltonion smack heads, now more famous for this, than pork pies and Stilton! 
Thanks for sharing, wondered what it looked inside, having seen it boarded up for years and years.


----------



## King Mongoose (Jun 12, 2013)

It was an alright explore. About 4 weeks after the ban, me and The Wombat went there for a pint with his now wife and one of her friends on a saturday night and it was just us 4 and the bar girl in there. Melton is filled with scum these days, I went in last night for urbex reasons getting in at 03:30ish and being greeted with abuse from drunken yobs.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 12, 2013)

I remember going there on a tuesday night when a biker would bring his tattoo kit and my friend's would get inked, lol
Although I was a little begger back then, I never had one!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 12, 2013)

Amazing looks like every fireplace/surround has gone?


----------



## Ace5150 (Jun 14, 2013)

You're braver than me taking a risk with squatters and junkies that live here!.........I'd have decorated my pants as well.
Hats off for the sterling efforts, and great pics.........hope your cuts can be described as 'badges of honour' now!


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 14, 2013)

well done
some substansial injuries getting into that one!


----------



## King Mongoose (Jun 24, 2013)

Ace5150 said:


> You're braver than me taking a risk with squatters and junkies that live here!.........I'd have decorated my pants as well.
> Hats off for the sterling efforts, and great pics.........hope your cuts can be described as 'badges of honour' now!



Don't even have any scars


----------

